# Plastisol transfers for foam trucker hats?



## wooleybugger74 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey all,
I've searched, but found no threads on using plastisol transfers on foam.
I'm wondering if anyone has had success with this, and what product/supplier did you use?

I have yet to use a plastisol product for poly, only cottons, and my supplier doesn't do poly transfers. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## rhilferding (Jun 18, 2010)

We used to use regular plastisol ink to make our transfers then added a transfer adhesive powder. They stuck fine to foam front caps ( this was pre-trucker hat - they were retirement park caps back then)


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

wooleybugger74 said:


> Hey all,
> I've searched, but found no threads on using plastisol transfers on foam.
> I'm wondering if anyone has had success with this, and what product/supplier did you use?
> 
> ...


Most plastisol transfers that work on 100% cotton also work on 100% polyester or any blend in between.....What supplier are you using that has transfer that will not work?


----------



## wooleybugger74 (Jun 17, 2012)

Well, you know what happens when you assume. . .
I went back to F&M's website, and it says their transfers do work on polyester. For some reason I thought it was cotton only.

I'll give it a try when the caps come in.
Sorry 'bout that.

 . . .retirement park caps!


----------



## wooleybugger74 (Jun 17, 2012)

So I thought I would add to this post, because I didn't see this information in any other thread.

I'm using F&M one color athletic-formula transfers on foam trucker hats I got from capbargain.com And I'm using a standard, flat press because I don't have the cap attachment for my Geo Knight press. By folding the cap so that the button on top is now in the headband, making the foam front a flat surface, and then placing this part of the hat on the corner of the heat press, (so most of the hat is hanging off the press and the bill is sticking upwards) I am able to press transfers onto the hat.
It took some experimenting, but the final recipe was: 310 degrees, 5 seconds, light pressure. Any more heat, time, or pressure left an indentation on the foam.I also folded the headband inside out so that it did not get near the platen, as the headband's inner vinyl melts fast! 
Using the corner-of-the-press technique, I am able to get approximately a 4.5"w x 3.5"tall surface area that easily comes into contact with the platen. The bottom corners do not come into contact with the platen, so you have to design around that. It helped to use heat tape to tape down the transfer to the foam, so that the transfer stays put as you close the press.

Does anyone else heat press onto caps without a cap attachment? Do you have any tricks to add?


----------

